# Disc shaped stones



## Vils (Dec 31, 2011)

When I was looking around for stones I came across disc shaped Naniwas, around 9" in diameter and 1" thick (220x27mm). The store said that they were especially suited for longer knives.
Have anyone used something like it?


----------



## Rottman (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought a round Naniwa 1000 grit a few years back for a decent price. Tried it just once, liked it but never used it again...


----------



## Vils (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the answer. Is there a reason for not using it again? I kind of like the idea with a big round stone, when sharpening longer knives it could be useful. 
OT: I spent the new years morning sharpening one of my brothers knives. A Henckles five star I gave him two years ago, I kind of miss the knife; One of the best western handles I've ever encounterd.
The knife was absurdly blunt when iit was handed to me so I started with a DMT and continoued as follows:
Naniwa #400
Shapton #1000
Naniwa ss #2000
Naniwa ss #5000
...and finally a strop loaded with chromium oxide.
Kind of a overkill, but I really wanted to give him a sharp and convex edge for the new year.
The steel were really easy to sharpen but the bolster was a PITA.


----------



## Peco (Jan 1, 2012)

Same stone just bigger and round. If you like choseras go for it


----------



## Rottman (Jan 1, 2012)

Vils said:


> Thanks for the answer. Is there a reason for not using it again?


Only reason was that handling, soaking and drying the thing takes up a lot of space. Where are you located Vils?


----------



## Vils (Jan 1, 2012)

South of Sweden.


----------



## Vils (Jan 1, 2012)

Space limitations? Look at my place


----------



## Rottman (Jan 1, 2012)

Space limitations on my drying tray, this thing takes up the space of three regular stones...


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 2, 2012)

Vils said:


> Space limitations? Look at my place



Nothing like cooking dinner, knocking out a little laundry and surfing KKF all from the comfort of your office chair. :spin chair:


----------



## ecchef (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy Crap! :bigeek: And I thought Manhattan apartments were tight!


----------



## toek (Jan 3, 2012)

Vils where about more exactly in the south ow sweden?


----------



## Vils (Jan 8, 2012)

toek said:


> Vils where about more exactly in the south ow sweden?


Sorry for the late answer: Malmö.


----------



## Vils (Jan 8, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Nothing like cooking dinner, knocking out a little laundry and surfing KKF all from the comfort of your office chair. :spin chair:


I like the combination I cook all the food at home so I spend a lot of time in the kitchen. Why not make it comfy? This is MY corner in the apartment!
(BTW some info on my computer can be found here. Made from an old typewriter.)


----------

